# [solved] polonizacja ale nie calkowita

## emc

Temat rzeka, probowalem juz kilka razy i ciagle mi sie nie udaje.

Chcialbym aby gentoo generalnie zostalo angielskie ale wyswiatlako i pozwalalo wprowadzac polskie znaki of course.

Czesciowo mi sie to udalo (z polskimi znakami) ale nadal niektore komendy wypluwaja polskie tlumaczenia. Jestem do dosc duzym ~500 pakietow upgrade'dzie.Bylem jeszcze na xorg 1.7. I teraz pod upgradzie znowu nie mam polsich znakow.

cat /etc/env.d/02locale:

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

locale

```
meee ~ # locale

LANG=pl_PL.utf-8

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL.utf-8

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_MESSAGES=C

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf-8"

LC_ALL=
```

cat /etc/locale.gen

```
meee ~ # cat  /etc/locale.gen 

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
meee ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

keymap="pl2"
```

no i na koniec:

```
meee ~ # date

śro, 14 wrz 2011, 21:40:30 CEST
```

Tyle tylko ze to 'ś' jest tak mikro ze lewdo widac, a jak pisalem wolabym gdyby to bylo english. Dodatkowo niektore man sa po polslu a niektotre po angielsku.

No i wprowadznie polskich znakow nie dziala  :Sad: 

Moze ktos chcialby zerknac i zaproponowac co dalej... byloby superLast edited by emc on Tue Nov 01, 2011 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Mozesz zmienic LC_TIME i bedzie po angielsku.

----------

## emc

musze uruchamiac

```
locale-gen
```

bo niechce mi sie zupdaejtowac.

A co z klawiatura i literkkami i man(alami)???

----------

## SlashBeast

Gdzie to wprowadzanie, w xach czy w konsoli? Jak Xy to sprawdz czy po `setxkbmap pl` smiga.

----------

## emc

LC_TIME zmienilem w /etc/env.d/02locale a po 'setxkbmap pl' prawy alt dziala (bo wczesniej zachowywal sie jak lewy), ale zamiast polskich znakow pokazuja sie smieci

----------

## emc

ok. sorry pozno jest... pos 'setxkbmap pl' w X jest ok, na consoli nie! Teraz gdzie na stalem w X to zapisac???

----------

## sherszen

Może tak?

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="en_US.utf8"

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf8"
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/97-evdev.conf 

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection
```

Jak będziesz potrzebował ustawienia czystej konsoli to powiedz. Teraz na próbę ustawiłem sobie angielski, ale myślę, że nie będzie problemów i u Ciebie.

----------

## SlashBeast

FWIW mialem swego czasu problem w Xach, nawet po setxkbmap pl nie moglem wprowadzac polskich znaczkow. Po zmianie LOCALE z POSIX badz C na en_US.UTF-8 juz moge.

----------

## emc

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Jak będziesz potrzebował ustawienia czystej konsoli to powiedz. Teraz na próbę ustawiłem sobie angielski, ale myślę, że nie będzie problemów i u Ciebie.

 

chetnie... jak bede w domu to sprobuje  :Smile: 

----------

## sherszen

No dobrze. Więc zajrzyj do pliku: /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
consolefont="ter-v16b"

consoletranslation="8859-2_to_uni"

```

To jest font z pakietu terminus-fonts, bardzo czytelny na konsoli. W terminalu też możesz używać jak chcesz.

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
keymap="pl2"

```

To chyba wszystko.  :Smile: 

----------

## emc

sorry ze tak pozno, ale nie mialem dostepu do swojego sprzetu... tak czy siak o to chodzilo dzieki za pomoc!

----------

## emc

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> No dobrze. Więc zajrzyj do pliku: /etc/conf.d/consolefont
> 
> ```
> consolefont="ter-v16b"
> 
> ...

 

Wiem ze juz zamknalem ale jedno pytanie"

```
 * Setting console font [ter-v16b] ...

Cannot open font file ter-v16b

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: consolefont failed to start
```

jakos mozna sobie domerdzowac ten font?

----------

## emc

```
meee ~ # ls /usr/share/consolefonts/

161.cp.gz                README.cybercafe       gr737b-9x16-medieval.psfu.gz  iso09.08.gz         lat4a-14.psfu.gz

162.cp.gz                README.drdos           gr737c-8x14.psfu.gz           iso09.14.gz         lat4a-16+.psfu.gz

163.cp.gz                README.lat0            gr737c-8x16.psfu.gz           iso09.16.gz         lat4a-16.psfu.gz

164.cp.gz                README.lat7            gr737c-8x6.psfu.gz            iso10.08.gz         lat4a-19.psfu.gz

165.cp.gz                README.lat9            gr737c-8x7.psfu.gz            iso10.14.gz         lat5-12.psfu.gz

737.cp.gz                README.psfu            gr737c-8x8.psfu.gz            iso10.16.gz         lat5-14.psfu.gz

880.cp.gz                UniCyrExt_8x16.psf.gz  gr737d-8x16.psfu.gz           koi8-14.psf.gz      lat5-16.psfu.gz

928.cp.gz                UniCyr_8x14.psf.gz     gr928-8x16-thin.psfu.gz       koi8c-8x16.gz       lat7-14.psfu.gz

972.cp.gz                UniCyr_8x16.psf.gz     gr928-9x14.psfu.gz            koi8r-8x14.gz       lat7a-14.psfu.gz

Agafari-12.psfu.gz       UniCyr_8x8.psf.gz      gr928-9x16.psfu.gz            koi8r-8x16.gz       lat7a-16.psf.gz

Agafari-14.psfu.gz       alt-8x14.gz            gr928a-8x14.psfu.gz           koi8r-8x8.gz        lat9-08.psf.gz

Agafari-16.psfu.gz       alt-8x16.gz            gr928a-8x16.psfu.gz           koi8r.8x8.psfu.gz   lat9-10.psf.gz

Cyr_a8x14.psfu.gz        alt-8x8.gz             gr928b-8x14.psfu.gz           koi8u_8x14.psfu.gz  lat9-12.psf.gz

Cyr_a8x16.psfu.gz        altc-8x16.gz           gr928b-8x16.psfu.gz           koi8u_8x16.psfu.gz  lat9-14.psf.gz

Cyr_a8x8.psfu.gz         aply16.psf.gz          greek-polytonic.psfu.gz       koi8u_8x8.psfu.gz   lat9-16.psf.gz

ERRORS                   arm8.fnt.gz            iso01-12x22.psfu.gz           lat0-08.psfu.gz     lat9u-08.psfu.gz

Goha-12.psfu.gz          cp1250.psfu.gz         iso01.08.gz                   lat0-10.psfu.gz     lat9u-10.psfu.gz

Goha-14.psfu.gz          cp850-8x14.psfu.gz     iso01.14.gz                   lat0-12.psfu.gz     lat9u-12.psfu.gz

Goha-16.psfu.gz          cp850-8x16.psfu.gz     iso01.16.gz                   lat0-14.psfu.gz     lat9u-14.psfu.gz

GohaClassic-12.psfu.gz   cp850-8x8.psfu.gz      iso02-12x22.psfu.gz           lat0-16.psfu.gz     lat9u-16.psfu.gz

GohaClassic-14.psfu.gz   cp857.08.gz            iso02.08.gz                   lat1-08.psfu.gz     lat9v-08.psfu.gz

GohaClassic-16.psfu.gz   cp857.14.gz            iso02.14.gz                   lat1-10.psfu.gz     lat9v-10.psfu.gz

Lat2-Terminus16.psfu.gz  cp857.16.gz            iso02.16.gz                   lat1-12.psfu.gz     lat9v-12.psfu.gz

LatArCyrHeb-08.psfu.gz   cp865-8x14.psfu.gz     iso03.08.gz                   lat1-14.psfu.gz     lat9v-14.psfu.gz

LatArCyrHeb-14.psfu.gz   cp865-8x16.psfu.gz     iso03.14.gz                   lat1-16.psfu.gz     lat9v-16.psfu.gz

LatArCyrHeb-16+.psfu.gz  cp865-8x8.psfu.gz      iso03.16.gz                   lat2-08.psfu.gz     lat9w-08.psfu.gz

LatArCyrHeb-16.psfu.gz   cp866-8x14.psf.gz      iso04.08.gz                   lat2-10.psfu.gz     lat9w-10.psfu.gz

LatArCyrHeb-19.psfu.gz   cp866-8x16.psf.gz      iso04.14.gz                   lat2-12.psfu.gz     lat9w-12.psfu.gz

LatGrkCyr-12x22.psfu.gz  cp866-8x8.psf.gz       iso04.16.gz                   lat2-14.psfu.gz     lat9w-14.psfu.gz

LatGrkCyr-8x16.psfu.gz   cybercafe.fnt.gz       iso05.08.gz                   lat2-16.psfu.gz     lat9w-16.psfu.gz

LatKaCyrHeb-14.psfu.gz   cyr-sun16.psfu.gz      iso05.14.gz                   lat2a-16.psfu.gz    partialfonts

Mik_8x16.gz              default8x16.psfu.gz    iso05.16.gz                   lat4-08.psfu.gz     ruscii_8x16.psfu.gz

README.12x22             default8x9.psfu.gz     iso06.08.gz                   lat4-10.psfu.gz     ruscii_8x8.psfu.gz

README.Arabic            drdos8x14.psfu.gz      iso06.14.gz                   lat4-12.psfu.gz     sun12x22.psfu.gz

README.Cyrillic          drdos8x16.psfu.gz      iso06.16.gz                   lat4-14.psfu.gz     t.fnt.gz

README.Ethiopic          drdos8x6.psfu.gz       iso07.14.gz                   lat4-16+.psfu.gz    t850b.fnt.gz

README.Greek             drdos8x8.psfu.gz       iso07.16.gz                   lat4-16.psfu.gz     tcvn8x16.psf.gz

README.Hebrew            gr737a-8x8.psfu.gz     iso07u-16.psfu.gz             lat4-19.psfu.gz     viscii10-8x16.psfu.gz

README.Lat2-Terminus16   gr737a-9x14.psfu.gz    iso08.08.gz                   lat4a-08.psfu.gz

README.LatGrkCyr         gr737a-9x16.psfu.gz    iso08.14.gz                   lat4a-10.psfu.gz

README.cp1250            gr737b-8x11.psfu.gz    iso08.16.gz                   lat4a-12.psfu.gz
```

----------

## sherszen

To był ten font:

```
media-fonts/terminus-font 
```

----------

## emc

dobra dzieki!

----------

